# Jetcol versus TexPrint & Truepix



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

I posted this yesterday, but just noticed I put it in as a reply to a rather old thread - so here it is again. 
I am just about to order more paper for inkjet sublimation - and would like some input from y'all. So far I have been using Jetcol for fabrics & texprint for hard substrates .. all was well, until I started a job of 100 shirts w/ Jetcol .. on this job I got some minute dots due to tracking, but ONLY on one line of fairly heavy black print, about 3 in. from right edge. Talked to experts etc, tried different settings, cleaning the rollers, etc - no luck - considered opinion is that it is due to the very high release quality of the paper. I have never before had this problem w/ Jetcol, even when printing large photos - but, when switching to Texprint using same design - not one dot anywhere - therefore, it is due to the Jetcol. However, the Jetcol resulted in much more vibrant blacks & colors. Texprint result is good, but not AS good as Jetcol. Meanwhile, someone suggested I switch to Truepix, as that produces more vibrant results .. I seem to recall that I started w/ Truepix originally, and switched to the Jetcol because I was not happy w/ results from Truepix on fabric. ANY AND ALL input is appreciated! (ps asap please, as I must order paper today or tomorrow!!) THX y'all.


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

TruePix is not a high release paper and more suited for hard goods such as ceramics. JetCol is good transfer paper. We use Texprint with very good results. 

What printer and software are you using to print your transfers? If you are using the Sawgrass Powerdriver I believe you are out of luck. If you are running a printer that you can change to unidirectional printing instead of bidirection, that may slow the printing down enough for the ink to dry before it gets to the rollers. 

If you are printing through a RIP, drop the ink limits down to what the paper can actually hold and reprofile. A new profile should correct your colors on Texprint as well.


----------



## R2DS (Nov 15, 2007)

cprvh said:


> TruePix is not a high release paper and more suited for hard goods such as ceramics. JetCol is good transfer paper. We use Texprint with very good results.
> 
> What printer and software are you using to print your transfers? If you are using the Sawgrass Powerdriver I believe you are out of luck. If you are running a printer that you can change to unidirectional printing instead of bidirection, that may slow the printing down enough for the ink to dry before it gets to the rollers.
> 
> If you are printing through a RIP, drop the ink limits down to what the paper can actually hold and reprofile. A new profile should correct your colors on Texprint as well.


Thanks for the reply! 
In the meantime I've seen that Coastal has come out w/ their own paper - ImageRight .. have you tried that?
I am using an Epson 1280 & CorelDrawX4 w/ the proper icc installed as well. There isn't really a problem as far as the colors on Texprint, they come out correctly .. they just don't 'pop' on shirts, like the Jetcol's do. Obviously, due to the very high release characteristic of the Jetcol. Okay - well, back to the press for me!


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

No, I have not tried the Coastal paper.


----------

